# Mabel, my new Lutino



## caniche4 (Mar 17, 2013)

Adopted 2 weeks ago today.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Oh, Mabel is lovely!







Congrats!


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

How beautiful! Mabel is absolutely STUNNING!


----------



## dearblythe (Nov 15, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

She is gorgeous!


----------



## Zara (Jan 18, 2013)

Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

Mabel is beautiful!


----------



## Fortunate (Oct 31, 2011)

What a cutie! I am not just saying that coz i love lutinos  
She really is adorable.


----------



## urbandecayno5 (Oct 24, 2012)

She's gorgeous


----------



## caniche4 (Mar 17, 2013)

Thanks everyone! I think she is very pretty, but I might be a little biased!


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

She is so beautiful


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Aww she is gorgeous


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

What a beautiful lutino


----------

